# 6 months or so in Suriname (south america)



## harmroelf (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi guys and gals, I live in Surinam for a litlle over 6 months now and I am too lazy to resize al my photo's so here is a little gathering of some of my finds.
If u want to see more from a specific animal or something let me know i have hundreds of pics that I didn't upload here yet:

http://500px.com/Hooster 

please let me know what u think!

Reactions: Like 22


----------



## The Snark (Jun 1, 2013)

What is your preferred camera?


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 1, 2013)

not sure what preferred camera means but my gear is as follows:

canon 60D
canon 100mm 2.8 USM macro
canon 400m 5.6 L USM
canon 18-55 3.5-5.6 IS
canon speedlite 530EX II
beanbag saddle model for over the car door when window is down
camouflage net

thats it.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 1, 2013)

wow, excellent shots, wish I could go back soon!

thanks to you, we can now confirm what I suspected for a long time that N. guianensis is found in Suriname. Logic dictated it, but nice to see a picture of a specimen.

Are you sure you did not forget to list a ste of extension tubes in your gear?:biggrin: A lot of that macro work is beyond 1:1, unless you massively crop the shots.

Keep them coming

Martin


----------



## Wadew (Jun 1, 2013)

Just a couple good shots....... 

:sarcasm:No really great shots!

                                                  Thank you
                                                      Wade


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 1, 2013)

tarcan said:


> wow, excellent shots, wish I could go back soon!
> 
> thanks to you, we can now confirm what I suspected for a long time that N. guianensis is found in Suriname. Logic dictated it, but nice to see a picture of a specimen.
> 
> ...


I think u refer to some older pics, I USED to own a mpe-65 from canon, but couldn't really work with it so I sold it again.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 1, 2013)

I see, makes sense! I could not live without that lens! Too bad it did not work out for you.


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 2, 2013)

tarcan said:


> I see, makes sense! I could not live without that lens! Too bad it did not work out for you.


I really loved the fact that you are instantly in another world once you look trough the lens, there were only 3 things that made me decide to quit it:
1. extreme little "in focus area" like 2 millimeters at most
2. the very very short working distance
3. the price of a flash specially made for this lens.....
and 4..... I don't like stacking ( I do like stacked images, I just don't like doing it and using free not so good working shitware on it)

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 09:20 AM ----------

This is my favourite spider picture: My son with his first find of a tarantula, he was super happy and I was super proud, btw he is 5 and knows some scientific names already (and knows how to play chess and can read and write and do some good math, he is cool!)

http://500px.com/photo/27360227

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 09:52 AM ----------

And for the evenly lazy viewer: here's my nicest spider find: http://500px.com/photo/25819927

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 2, 2013)

I so totally love the pictures of the Avicularia spp. and the E. murinus! Awesome picstures man, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## tarcan (Jun 2, 2013)

harmroelf said:


> I really loved the fact that you are instantly in another world once you look trough the lens, there were only 3 things that made me decide to quit it:
> 1. extreme little "in focus area" like 2 millimeters at most
> 2. the very very short working distance
> 3. the price of a flash specially made for this lens.....
> and 4..... I don't like stacking ( I do like stacked images, I just don't like doing it and using free not so good working shitware on it)




indeed, if you dislike stacking, higher mags becomea bit out of reach.

really enjoy your pictures, will keep an eye to see updates!

Martin


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 7, 2013)

Great work, looks like you had a very eventful stay!


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 7, 2013)

I still live here, thanks! Uploaded a few new ones.


----------



## Gilberator (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! These pictures are AMAZING!


----------



## Teun (Nov 24, 2013)

Wooow those are some great pictures man!! Amazing really! Very funny to stumble in to your thread at this website when I was looking for a nice location for a fieldtrip after I finished studying. Having serious daubts now between Peru and Suriname, kind regards,

Teun from the Netherlands


----------



## Scolopendras (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy! I'm seeing Scolopendra Viridicornis Negra!!!!!!!!! T^T


----------



## viper69 (Nov 24, 2013)

These are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man, you "have" to upload them all. I can't imagine what it's like their. Finding Boa constrictor constrictor in your garden???? I WISH I had that experience. Those hummingbird photos are GREAT, and the photos w/the red sky are impressive.

What brought you down to live in that area?


----------



## josh_r (Nov 25, 2013)

The toucan is awesome!


----------



## Ambly (Dec 2, 2013)

nice amblypygi/whip spider, great shot.  Great photos all around, man


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 3, 2013)

I especially like that bearded weevil.


----------



## Pulk (Dec 4, 2013)

The mushrooms are Oudemansiella.


----------



## Tenodera (Dec 6, 2013)

I love being in awe! These are absolutely wonderful photos and creatures.

Also, the insect titled "mantispid" is, despite his strange appearance, an actual mantid. Maybe genus Mantoida.


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 24, 2014)

thanks for all the comments, after a long time of birding I will be using my macro more from now on, it's a promise!

---------- Post added 01-24-2014 at 10:53 PM ----------

You could call me a missionary (oh oh, I feel some unlikes coming) I have a website that you gonna have to translate in google www.oosterhuis-suriname.nl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 25, 2014)

One of your photos of the Goliath Bird Eater it looks like you found the real T. blondi. That's awesome! Enjoy your stay let us know if you come across any Acanthoscurria sp.


Jose


----------



## harmroelf (Feb 5, 2014)

I have found the real T. blondi yes, several. I didn't find any acanthoscurria I don't expect to find any in SUrinam, have you heard that they can be found there and if so, where?


----------



## harmroelf (Mar 26, 2014)

just updated: www.500px.com/hooster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 26, 2014)

harmroelf said:


> just updated: www.500px.com/hooster


thanks for the update, gorgeous just gorgeous, such nice closeups too!


----------



## harmroelf (Mar 29, 2015)

Had some great chances to photograph Phoneutria fera. If you wanna see them just check my website again www.500px.com/hooster

Reactions: Like 1


----------

